# IR/RF Setup Grayed Out



## FreeBaGeL (Aug 12, 2006)

I have an HR44 that I have been controlling with a Harmony remote for the last few years.

Recently, after a snowstorm knocked the satellite signal out for about 3 days, my Harmony would no longer control the DTV box. Some googling led me to find that this is a semi-common problem when the dish is out for an extended period that the box resets back from IR to RF.

I need to switch the box back to IR. However, when I go into the remote settings on the box the IR/RF setup option is grayed out and not selectable. What gives?

I no longer have the original DTV remote.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The default is IR so if it's going to "reset back" it's going to go to IR. 

You're going to need to use the "reset remote" option on the same screen where you see IR/RF greyed out.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FreeBaGeL said:


> I have an HR44 that I have been controlling with a Harmony remote for the last few years.
> 
> Recently, after a snowstorm knocked the satellite signal out for about 3 days, my Harmony would no longer control the DTV box. Some googling led me to find that this is a semi-common problem when the dish is out for an extended period that the box resets back from IR to RF.
> 
> ...


Since RF only works with the RC7x series of remotes, when you use and universal remote their RF/IR setting is greyed out to prevent setting the Genie to RF without the correct remote. So the behavior you are seeing is normal. However, dish alignment would never reset remote control settings.

The HR44 is ALWAYS in IR. Even when is on RF for the RC7x, it will always take rIR commands.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

With all that said, I wonder if the OP had set it to av2 on the ir remote instead of the default ir code?

And you need your original remote, never get rid of the original remote ever for anything.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> And you need your original remote, never get rid of the original remote ever for anything.


well, if original remote is MIA, you can always use the front panel buttons, except on HR54

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## richlife69 (Jan 12, 2016)

directv.com $25 to replace the original remote.


----------



## tomspeer46 (Nov 17, 2011)

richlife69 said:


> directv.com $25 to replace the original remote.


They are a lot less expensive from Solidsignal, Amazon or Ebay. I recently bought two brand new RC73s, in the original packaging for under 10.00, with free shipping.


----------

